
Why Would You Care About the Halting Problem? - the_decider
https://medium.com/@martalokhova/why-would-you-care-about-the-halting-problem-593cc27c943d
======
blackflame7002
The Halting Problem is the reason why you can't prove whether or not any non-
trivial program is bug-free, much to the chagrin of developers

